# probeleme installation leopard



## fender76 (28 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, donc j ai un soucis quand j installe léopard, je vous explique ma manip
_ en allumant j appuie sur alt

_ensuite je sélectionne mac osx léopard DVD

_avant l installation je met mon disque dur sur partition apple, (j ai 4 disque dur de 40 à 250giga) 

_ensuite je clique sur le DD ,don ça vérifie le DVD est ensuite après ça ya marquer "un problème est survenue , veuillez nettoyer soigneusement le disque"
ça me le fait avec les 4 

je les ai testé sous Windows et ça marche

merci pour votre aide


----------



## ntx (28 Janvier 2012)

Et il vient d'où ce DVD de Leopard ?


----------



## Pamoi (29 Janvier 2012)

pourquoi pas tout simplement un lecteur défectueux ?

En insérant un autre disque, il monte ou pas ?


----------



## fender76 (29 Janvier 2012)

bon j ai reussi , j ai nettoyer le dvd avec un chiffon doux et c etatit reprti, c un cd d occasion un peu rayé mais il passe du coup tant mieux!!


----------



## fender76 (12 Février 2012)

bon encore moi avec mon soucis d installation leopard!!
donc apres un bug de je ne sais où, j ai pu acheter un autre disque d installation de leopard (couleur noir) et aucune rayure dessus
je l ai installer sur un DD de 40 giga pour tester, et là miracle du premier coup ça à marcher!
ensuite etant donner que ça a marcher du premier coup, j ai voulu l installer sur un DD de 250 giga , et là plus moyen !!
installation echouée probleme de support un truc comme ça, donc j ai voulu le réinstaller sur le 40 giga, ( je l avais formater entre temps) et là  toujours "échouée" probleme support...
ça échoue des fois à une minute de la fin!!
je n y comprend rien du tout, j ai tjrs entedu dire qu avec mac y a aucun probleme , ça fonctionne direct et là j ai toutes les miseres possible!!
à savoir que mes DD fonctionne tres bien car je les utilise en externe sur windows, en attendant que jtrouve une solution
 si quelqu un à une idée de mon probleme j en serai ravi
powermac G4 mirror, 2Giga de RAM, 1,25GHZ


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2012)

fender76 a dit:


> à savoir que mes DD fonctionne tres bien car je les utilise en externe sur windows


Tu formattes bien le DD destiné à recevoir Mac OSX en HFS+ ?


----------



## fender76 (12 Février 2012)

QUAND J installe leopard je vais sur utilitaire de disque, je met en une partition en partition apple  et c marqué "mac os journalisée" est bon?, apes est ce que peut mettre le DD en HFS+ sur windows afin de le preparer à l installe sur mac?


----------



## ntx (12 Février 2012)

Il faut en effet choisir "Mac OS étendu journalisé" (i.e. HFS+). Ceci ne peut pas être fait sur Windows, car il ne connait pas les partitions Mac. 
Il me semble qu'il faut aussi cocher une case pour lui dire d'utiliser une table de partition GUID afin que cette partition soit bootable.

PS : fais un effort sur la rédaction de tes messages, ils sont difficilement lisibles.


----------



## fender76 (12 Février 2012)

désolé pour les message, mais j écrivais avec ma guitare sur moi, car je joue en même temps , je vais essayé de regarder ça demain, en espérant que ça marche car je galère de trop!!


----------



## fender76 (13 Février 2012)

bon toujours le même problème, donc ce que je voudrais faire c est de mettre ubuntu sur 

mon powermac , et à partir de là installer léopard,

 mais j ai déjà tester en mettant une image d ubuntu sur cd, et quand j appuie sur ALT au 

début, j ai bien le DVD ubuntu , je fait entrée et là ça revient sur la même page!


est t il possible de le mettre à partir d un DD externe en USB?

est ce qu il faut que je nettoie le lecteur cd ?

je n y comprend vraiment rien !!


----------



## lappartien (14 Février 2012)

temps en temps faut savoir ce qu'on veut. Soit gratter sur une fender soit mettre léopard sur u G4 et là mi j'veux bien t'aider (mais calmement hein!) soit mettre ubuntu et après? hein, et après???


----------



## fender76 (14 Février 2012)

bon j ai su que ubuntu ne peut pas se mettre sur mon powermac, mais leopard normalement passe? c clair que je préfère gratter sur ma fender qui au moins elle elle marche, donc si tu as une solution je suis preneur, car là j en puis plus lol


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2012)

bon.
ALT en démarrant car tu as plusieurs systèmes dans le même ordi. ça ok, quoique, si tu as 4 Disques durs... Bref.
le 12/02/ ton message: leopard sur un DD de 40GO pas de problème.
après tu t'es emmêlé avec windows et tu as dû formaté ton ou tes DD avec windows...
windows ne peux pas partitionner ton DD pour ton mac, ni les formater.
Il faut partitionner et formater le disque dur que tu as choisi pour recevoir léopard, avec un systeme mac.
et pour cela se reporter aux dires de ntx qui te l'as déjà dit le 12/02
sur un même DD d'ordinateur mac tu ne peux faire coexister un systeme mac et un systeme windows (sachant que ton mac est un power G4)
quant à booter (démarrer à partir d'une partition du même DD où se trouve un autre système mac c'est possible effectivement en cochant carte de partition apple car mac power pc G4 lors de l'installation de ton systeme)
pour cela plus amples renseignements sur mac osx facile dont je te mets le lien si tu as un mac intel par ex tu cocheras sur GUID.
à+http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html


----------



## fender76 (15 Février 2012)

ok merci pour le lien, quand je formate les DD sur windows, ceci était pour vérifier si mes DD marchaient, donc à chaque fois que j installais leopard sur un de mes DD , 

j éfface le DD encore une fois avec l utilitaire de disque mac, ensuite je ne met q une partition ,,

 je vais dans option je selectionne "partition apple" je verifie le DD , cela me dit que "le disque dur parait être en bon état", donc je quitte l utilitaire, 

je selectionne mon DD, ensuite je decoche les langues qui me servent pas et le gestionnaire d imprimante et police, et j installe, 

et là échec à chaque fois,, meme à une minute de la fin! pourtant je l ai deja installé une fois sur une de mes DD du premier coup ça a marché! 

mais quand j ai voulu faire la mise à jour en 10.5.8 , en rallumant le mac, y avait une erreur à l installation de la MAJ.et depuis toujours dans le baba lol


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2012)

1-tu effaces le disque dur avec l'utilitaire en le formatant en mac os étendu?
2- tu redémarres avec ton systeme sur ton cd inséré, touche C enfoncé?
3- tu installes en décochant ce que tu veux, ça ok et en partition apple et en choisissant le DD.

On est bien d'accord? tu installes un systéme, pas une mise à jour?


----------



## fender76 (15 Février 2012)

j installe avec le dvd leopard , il est en 10.5.6 je crois, je suis entrain de  l installé , je dis des nouvelles dans peu de temps

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h54 ----------

bon l installation à réussi, mais j' ai fait exactement ce que j ai fait depuis le début, j ai juste nommer mon DD "OSX" , par contre a la fin de l installation , y a un décompte de 25 seconde et normalement il redémarre aussitôt, et là quand quand les 25s étaient fini, y a eu un écran gris avec le gros logo power et un message "veuillez éteindre l ordi en appuyant sur power " en plusieurs langues , est ce un signe de futur bug??
je vous tiens au courant de la suite, car mon utilisation maxi de ce mac était de deux jour lol merci pour les conseils

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

du coup comme l installation à réussi je voudrais l installer sur mon disque externe afin d en avoir un au cas où que ça bug, donc ma question est: comment fait on pour installer leopard sur mon DD externe à partir de léopard même?


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2012)

bon l'installation a réussi. C'est déjà ça.
Maintenant pour installer un clone sur le DD externe
il faut déjà que ton DD ai une prise firewire et ton mac aussi.
Car avec un mac power pc on boot seulement avec du firewire.
firewire 400 ou 800 d'ailleurs.

deux solutions je pense:
1)refaire la même manip mais en désignant tonDD externe cette fois pour recevoir le système 
2) faire un clone et là je te renvoie soit à mac osx facile soit à la recherche dans mac gé.
(faut bien que tu t'habitues)
si tu trouve pas je te donnerai le lien (sur mac gé)

as-tu redémarré ton mac?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

ah oui, quand tu fais des mises à jour prend les mises à jour combo.
Comme cela tu rates rien. Donc pour passer de 10.5.6 à 10.5.8, tu devrais trouver une MAJ combo pour ton mac


----------



## fender76 (15 Février 2012)

donc j ai redemarré le mac ( pas le pc lol) et pour l instant ça tourne!! par contre je n ai pas de FireWire , j irai en acheté un , mais pour l installer sur mon DD externe en USB c pas possible? compliqué tout ça 
par contre je veux le lien que tu m a parlé , c cool
encore merci de ton aide et de ta patience lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

maintenant j ai un soucis internet, quand je clique sur safari , y a la page d accueil apple mais arrivé au 3/4  du chargement de la page ça bloque e échoue, décidément!!!

je suis branché en Ethernet sur ma Freebox V5 et la dernière installation où j avais réussi pour léopard ça marchait, est ce que je suis bon à n avoir que des soucis!!:mouais:


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2012)

bon ça marche, tant mieux.
Pour safari essaie donc de faire la mise à jour 10.5.8combo, tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.
Autrement tu peux poser ta question dans le chapitre safari sur mac g (applications) en précisant bien ta version et ton matos.

pour la MAJ combo aller sur pomme/mise à jour de logiciels et tu devrais l'avoir ainsi que d'autres.
http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_OS_X_10_5_8_Combo_Update?viewlocale=fr_FR

bonne soirée.
pour fire wire renseigne toi auprés des autres. si ton DD est en usb (2 ou 3?)
pose la question sur mac g ou demande a un vendeur .

à+


----------



## fender76 (15 Février 2012)

encore un soucis, j en ai trop marre, j ai un long message "System Failure: cpu=0; code=00000007 ...." etc , qu est ce que c est encore ce truc :hein:!!!


----------



## lappartien (15 Février 2012)

réinstaller le système. Mais je pense que le mieux serait d'attendre demain. Ton ordi a dû pas mal redémarrer ces dernières heures et ça peut causer le code00000007.
Un fois le système réinstallé redémarrer avec les touches alt, pomme, p et r enfoncées. attendre 3 boing et relâcher.
puis faire ta MAJ combo en 10.5.8. 
à dem

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

avant de faire tout ça demain tu essaieras de le redémarrer normalement les touches enfoncées déjà.Puis tu te mets en .8 et on voit.


----------



## fender76 (16 Février 2012)

encore les soucis qui continue!! je suis rentré du travail ce matin, tout comptant de retrouver mon mac et là, quand j allume, au moment où on voit la pomme, ça charge 10s et puis...... il s éteint automatiquement!!!! est il possible qu il y a une RAM qui est défectueuses et qui me cause tout ses soucis?il doit avoir un truc qui ne va pas mais quoi!!


----------



## lappartien (16 Février 2012)

possible que ça soit une barette de ram. tu devrais faire un hardware test de toute façon.
as-tu réinstallé?
sinon après le test, essaie de réinstaller une fois. Après si ça marche toujours pas j'ai peur que cela tienne de l'ordi qui commence à vieillir. 
Sur cette nouvelle direction je ne suis pas trop compétent.
à+


----------



## fender76 (16 Février 2012)

je n ai pas pu réinstaller car je n arrive pas à retirer le dvd, j appuie sur le clic gauche de la souris et ça ne veut pas, des fois ça marche mais là j ai fait plusieurs tentatives mais nada, j essayerai ce soir. sinon pour un test harware comment fait on?merci


----------



## lappartien (16 Février 2012)

perso à ce point là, soit t'arrives à retirer le dvd, réinstaller et que tout soit ok, sinon j'irais porter mon mac à un dépanneur informatique pour plus être emmerdé de la sorte.
J'ai un quicksilver de 2003 biprocesseur. JAMAIS eu de soucis important. certes me suis toujours démmerdé avec les forums mac g, mais jamais eu de gros soucis. J'y ai fais gaffe aussi. Entretien, disk warrior tc...

à te lire


----------



## fender76 (16 Février 2012)

le powermac que j ai en ma possession , je l'ai acheté y a deux mois à un gars qui me parait une personne de confiance, 

car quand mes problèmes ont débuté avec mes DD, j ai envoyé un mail au gars, et il m a aussitôt appelé, il m a même envoyé un DD à  lui, qui d ailleur fonctionne sous Windows,

 il comprend pas non plus tout les problemes que j ai avec ce mac, comme il dit "l informatique est parfois cruelle" et ça c est comme les clients qui ont un probleme sur l achat qu il vient de faire, s enchaine bizarement avec d autres soucis!!
moi je suis en plein dedans!!!

après je me demande si OSX TIGER serait mieux adapté sur ce mac, enfin je verrai en rentrant dejà pour mettre le dvd , pour la réinstallation de léopard, à bientôt


----------



## fender76 (18 Février 2012)

me revoilà!! donc hier soir j ai réinstaller leopard, ça a marché du premier coup, ensuite j ai installé mon pilote pour ma carte son maudio, donc pour mettre ma carte , j ai du eteindre le mac, afin d intégré ma carte, et quand je rallume: pomme ,le chargement puis le mac s eteind! 
deuxieme essai pareil!
ça me le fait quasiment à chaque fois quand j installe leopard et quand je le rallume.

donc si ce probleme m'arrive souvent , il doit surment avoir une solution et une explication pour ça? mais quoi?

ce que je vais essayer de faire, le DD où j ai installé leopard dessus, je vais le demonter et le mettre en externe, ensuite j installerai leopard sur un autre DD que j ai qui sera dans la machine;

ensuite j essayerai de voir quand l installation sera faite, de branché mon DD externe ,où logiquement il devrai avoir leopard,et je l ouvrirai et voir s il contient tjrs l osx.

si oui , je reviendrai vous embetez lol


----------



## lappartien (18 Février 2012)

t'es un peu compliqué pour moi quand-même vu le nombre de trucs que tu fais mais bon...
Une idéee con qui me vient. Aurais-tu des piles neuves à mettre dans ton G4 en vérité il n'en faut qu'une.Mai speut-être que ça joue.

je reviens ce soir je pense.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

je disais un peu compliqué quand-même
soit c'est ta pile (on ne sait jamais), soit c'est ta carte son qui met le brun.
Arrête dejouer ave  tes DD quand je te parle
si léopard marchait nickel au rallumage, as-tu lancé quelques applis avant de vouloir mettre ta carte son. Au pire la prochaine fois mets plutôt ta carte son avant de redémarrer et installe suite ton polite..
à te lire


----------



## fender76 (19 Février 2012)

les piles, bonne idée! mais où elles se trouvent et quelle sorte de piles est ce? c est sur que je doit me compliquer la vie !lol la preuve j y suis encore:sleep:
j  essayerai de voir pour les piles demains, en plus y a pas longtemps j ai changé la pile de mon pc,est ce un signe !
bonne nuit , et merci de te prendre la tête pour moi


----------



## lappartien (19 Février 2012)

t'ouvres ton mac power une fois débranché et tout éteint. tu vas voir ya qu'une pile baton 
mais tu aurais du voir normalement ton horloge déconner un peu avant . M'enfin on ne sait jamais.
Les autres remarques restent valables. Bon dimanche


----------



## fender76 (19 Février 2012)

bon j ai réinstallé leopard, j ai voulu faire la mise à jour combo mais ça encre échoué et depuis quand j allume mon mac j ai un écran gris avec un texte , je met les images 
Voir la pièce jointe 88422


Voir la pièce jointe 88432


Voir la pièce jointe 88442


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Si tu as pu installer Léopard
visiblement tu n'as pas choisi la bonne mise à jour...

Fais Pomme ; A propos de ce Mac ; Plus d'infos
et fais une copie écran de la rubrique "Matériel" et "Logiciel"


----------



## fender76 (19 Février 2012)

ce que je vais faire je vais faire une vidéo, pour montrer comment j installe , quand ça sera installé je mettrais la mise à jour et je posterai la vidéo ici, je pense que ça sera plus simple lol


----------



## fender76 (19 Février 2012)

donc voici le lien de ma video, si ça pourrai trouver le probleme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGq0-IKSH2g


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2012)

Va voir là : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1126?viewlocale=fr_FR
C'est peut-être une piste.


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2012)

vois ce que donne la soluce de gmma, sinon si marche pas ,marche un temps avec la version léopard 10.5.6 qui te permettra d'utiliser léopard, de lancer les applis (voir si elles tournent bien) et ensuite ça nous permettra de corriger le problème peut-être plus facilement.
Vu qu'entre la 10.5.6 et 10.5.8 ça va pas changer le monde.
on y verra bcp plus clair d'autant que les miniatures et ta vidéo j'ai pas bien vu (flou).
à+


----------



## fender76 (20 Février 2012)

désolé pour la video mais c avec mon portable , pour le lien , j ai été voir, il parle de bouton programmateur, mais je n arrive pas à le trouver sur mon powermac G4, c est un MDD, y a les deux mirroirs, les trous des enceintes en bas et la prise casque , et c'est tout

par contre pour le DD qui s allumé et qui s éteigné au bout de dix secondes à la pomme, j ' ai un peu résolu le probleme.
c est en parcourant le forum que j ai vu qu on parlé d un certain DISKWARRIOR, donc j'ai réussi à le télécharger (en anglais), bon je sais le téléchargement est illégal , mais qui n a jamais téléchargé illégalement sur le net!!! à part les hommes de cromagnons !!
bon bref, j ai donc mis ce fameux cd dans mon mac , je l ai booté, et là j ai suivi les instructions, j ai appuyé sur "rebuild"et miracle ça marche!! 
j ai sauvegardé les erreurs que je mettrais ici pour que vous voyez, par contre c est en anglais.
le seul soucis , c que j arrive pas aller sur le net, pourtant mon cable ethernet est détecté

d ailleur je n ai pas penser à le faire avec mon autre DD où y a la vidéo, je vais le faire ce soir, et j enverrai les erreurs en même temps,

à ce soir , et encore merci de vos conseils


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2012)

j'ai le même bi-pro 2x1ghz.Et aucun pb.
à+


----------



## fender76 (20 Février 2012)

bon si y a que moi qui à ce problème, ça doit être au niveau matériel, mais où....


----------



## lappartien (21 Février 2012)

je t'ai dit de fonctionner déjà avec la version 10<,5,6 qui marche et on verra plus vclair par la suite.


----------



## fender76 (21 Février 2012)

pour l instant ça marche nickel! j ai meme pu faire de la guitare, donc c cool, pour la mise ç jour , je ne l ai pas encore faite, leopard et bien fluide , ne bug pas, ensuite j arrive pas à me connecter sur internet donc c est sur qu il me propose pas de mise à jour! du coup je pense que je vais laisser mon mac sans internet, l utiliser specialement pour la MAO et utilisé mon pc pour le net.
le seul hic, ce que je suis obligé de booter sur diskwarrior pouvoir ensuite alez sur leopard, et pourtant je ne fais plus rien sur diskwarrior, arrivé au progamme, je quitte directement et ça repart sur leopard, et ça marche !!
je vais faire comme ça pour l instant
merci des conseils


----------



## fender76 (1 Mars 2012)

j ai réussi à résoudre tout mes problèmes que j ai depuis 2 mois sur mon powermac!!
donc après encore plusieurs installes de leopard ,sur mes différent DD ,qui n arrêté pas de échouées ou bien ça buger au bout de deux jours, j ai déduit que c était surement matériel.

j ai regarder là où c est assez simple de démonter , donc j ai commencé par les RAM.
y avait quatre dedans, j ai tester une par une en installant leopard sur chaque DD ,
3 d entre elles marche à merveille, installation en une fois , tester sur mes différent DD ,au cas où si c était un coup de chance et là nickel!!

et y en à une où l installation échouée , ou si ça marchait ça buger après la mise à jour 10.5.8.
donc voilà j ai réussi à trouver la solution , et depuis mise à jour nickel, aucun bug, fluidité mais,eh oui toujours un mais, quand je redémarre par exemple à la fin d une MAJ , il se rallume sur une icone finder qui clignote, je redémarre en appuyant sur le bouton power et ça marche
donc pourquoi ce petit bug à chaque démarrage??
cela ne m empêche pas d utiliser mon mac j ai juste à le rallumer deux fois après une demande de redémarrage

encore merci de vos conseils
*ps: je me suis permis de faire un copier coller d ici sur une autre discution que j avais créer, car en fait ca venait de la même cause*​


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Mars 2012)

va dans préférences système/ démarrage/ et choisit ton disque


----------



## lappartien (2 Mars 2012)

voir l'autre post. à+


----------



## fender76 (2 Mars 2012)

christophe2312 a dit:


> va dans préférences système/ démarrage/ et choisit ton disque


je lai fait mais rien de changé, je vais ziotter sur google ;merci


----------

